# Very nice little program Startup Monitor



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice free program I use to monitor my startups.
http://www.mlin.net/StartupMonitor.shtml


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Looks like a nice program - I use WinPatrol - which also does the same - plus showing active tasks, ie helpers, services, etc - a little more intrusive, with taskbar icon - but it works very well - and is free, unless you choose to go with the Plus version. Really helps keep those startup programs from loading behind your back.

http://www.winpatrol.com


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Dr. Dave: I like the idea behind these programs and I wish I had one. I Downloaded Startup Monitor but I couldn't get the zip file to execute. 
John Burns: I downloaded "Win Patrol" but I really don't need another program running in my 'tray'  They really sound like a good idea though. Thanks  Dave


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

WinPatrol does a lot more and can keep things from starting up like John said. Go to there site and read up on all that WinPatrol does.
I would not want to be without my WinPatrol Plus.
The free ans plus version protect you the same with the plus version letting you get added info on things from there web site.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

hewee said:


> WinPatrol does a lot more and can keep things from starting up like John said. Go to there site and read up on all that WinPatrol does.
> I would not want to be without my WinPatrol Plus.
> The free ans plus version protect you the same with the plus version letting you get added info on things from there web site.


Same here ,hewee. It's one of the most valuable programs I have-the Plus version.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your right about that mach. It is a must have in my book. 
I had it years ago but did not understand the program or know about things like I do now so I uninstalled it. Then I was given the WinPatrol Plus from the software maker BillP over at a contest for having my birthday on the same day as the birth of the internet or something like that. I am glad to have this program now. I also understand the things it does now too. So even when you think it is not doing anything it is. When something happen it is made to protect you on you will now. Guess the thing I have used the most is to disable programs from the startup and some can be a pain but WinPatrol makes it easy for you.


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

I agree guys. I DL'd both of them and checked them out. I just wished 'WinPro' didn't run in the tool tray. I have 8 there now and I need every one of them and I've had things sneak into my start up list too. I've made a list of the ones I want to run in there but it's a pain checking all the time and besides, I'm getting old and 'memory' is the second thing to go, so I'm told . Surely, there must be something that will monitor my startup list without running in the tray? I don't need all those "geeky" bells and whistles, besides I'm not bright enough to use em' anyway. Thanks  Dave


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Money Pit,
At least your system tray XP calls it "The Notification Area" doesn't looks like a box of crayons.








................


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Kenny94 said:


> Money Pit,
> At least your system tray XP calls it "The Notification Area" doesn't looks like a box of crayons.
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, Kenny. Beautiful!! I only have 15.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Money Pit said:


> I Downloaded Startup Monitor but I couldn't get the zip file to execute


I take it you have WinZip and the zip file didn't open? Or, maybe you don't have WinZip?

-- Tom


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Yes I have Win Zip and it wouldn't open the file. I tried downloading it from another site and the program was in the same zip format. Does anyone know of a site that has "Startup Monitor" in a self extracting file type? Thanks  Dave


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Money Pit said:


> Yes I have Win Zip and it wouldn't open the file. I tried downloading it from another site and the program was in the same zip format. Does anyone know of a site that has "Startup Monitor" in a self extracting file type? Thanks  Dave


MoneyPit,

If WinZip won't open the zip file, my guess is that you have an earlier version of WinZip that hasn't had the "free" upgrade applied for version 9.0 SR-1 while the zip file was probably zipped with the newer version.

Visit http://www.winzip.com/whatsnew90.htm and check out your version via right-click->Properties on your system. Let us know if that was the problem.

Hope this helps,

-- Tom


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Almost everything you download these days wants to start with Windows. Most of the time the developer does not have any ulterior motives for doing this, it's actually done for your convenience. But, after awhile these startup programs start consuming a good portion of your available memory. Controlling the programs which start with Windows is essential to smooth and fast computer operation. A computer bogged down with 20-30 programs running as soon as you boot up is never going to be as fast as a computer with only 5 or 6. Even after you remove the program from Windows start-up list you can always open it, when needed, from the programs menu. There is really no sense, for example, to have a huge graphics program starting with Windows, even if you may use it for a time each day. It only takes a few seconds to launch a program from your start menu. If you have a program you use quite a few times a day, you can drag its shortcut into your Quick Launch toolbar (part of taskbar). Then when you need to open a program you don't even have to go to your Start button/All Programs menu. There used to be an old catch-phrase that applied to computers, "KISS" or Keep It Simple Starting. Sometimes the old advice is still the best advice.

Note: Mike's Lin StartupMonitor program has been around a long time. It's a great security tool against trojans and doesn't even use the system tray icon.

mach9,
I like your smileys at: http://www.fancysplace.com/smileys/gimme5.gif .................... :up:


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

lotuseclat79: YES that was the problem. I've updated Win Zip and I have "Startup Monitor" installed now BUT  LOL. It shows in my 'programs list' as "Stop Startup Monitor" but the file doesn't open? How do I configure it? There must be 'settings' to set? NO ? IF it's running?, there's no sign of it?, which is good? Strange lil' program. Thanks  Dave


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Money Pit said:


> lotuseclat79: YES that was the problem. I've updated Win Zip and I have "Startup Monitor" installed now BUT  LOL. It shows in my 'programs list' as "Stop Startup Monitor" but the file doesn't open? How do I configure it? There must be 'settings' to set? NO ? IF it's running?, there's no sign of it?, which is good? Strange lil' program. Thanks  Dave


Here's another tool to try to compliment the Startup Monitor tool:

Startup List Tool (reveals hidden startup places in registry)
AutoRuns: http://www.sysinternals.com

-- Tom


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

lotuseclat79: WAIT a second here LOL. Let's get Startup Monitor working first, before we install another program. Are you using "Startup Monitor" yourself? Why won't this program open so I can view it or configure it? Is it supposed to be like this? Thanks  Dave


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Money Pit said:


> lotuseclat79: WAIT a second here LOL. Let's get Startup Monitor working first, before we install another program. Are you using "Startup Monitor" yourself? Why won't this program open so I can view it or configure it? Is it supposed to be like this? Thanks  Dave


Dave,

My understanding of how Startup Monitor works is that when a program trys to install itself into your startup, it notifies you. Have you installed any programs that would startup from your startup menu, etc. If not, then nothing will happen according to my understanding.

Now, with regard to "Process Explorer", I have found that it always helps if you have an alternative means/mechanism available to double-check yourself.

Install/Don't Install - your choice. Process explorer displays the process tree hierarchy, and can associate handles and dlls with a process - quite handy!

How I would proceed from here would be:
Start-> Run->msconfig.exe

then uncheck everything, and reboot.

When the system comes up and you login, the System Monitor should be telling you about every program you unchecked in your startup from msconfig.exe, and you can individually allow/deny each one according to your assessment of whether it should be running or not.

Also, please do download and run autoruns - it is much better than msconfig.exe, and shows all of the hidden Registry entries from where a program might install itself to run.

-- Tom


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

lotuseclat79: I went into Start>Run>msconfig and unchecked a couple items (needed items but ..) when rebooted, Startup Monitor came up and asked... so I guess it's working. I also loaded 'auto run' and the only things it detected as running that msconfig didn't was: C:\Windows\system32\Userinit.exe AND Explorer.exe. No surprises there, all the others it detected, I already was aware of. I keep a VERY close eye on my startup list in msconfig and check on ANYTHING I'm not sure of. Auto run might be a useful tool to hang on to though. Thanks  Dave


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Money Pit said:


> lotuseclat79: I went into Start>Run>msconfig and unchecked a couple items (needed items but ..) when rebooted, Startup Monitor came up and asked... so I guess it's working. I also loaded 'auto run' and the only things it detected as running that msconfig didn't was: C:\Windows\system32\Userinit.exe AND Explorer.exe. No surprises there, all the others it detected, I already was aware of. I keep a VERY close eye on my startup list in msconfig and check on ANYTHING I'm not sure of. Auto run might be a useful tool to hang on to though. Thanks  Dave


The beauty of Process Explorer is that it displays the process tree hierarchy which is sadly missing from Task Manager. Also, it can associate handles and dlls with the highlighted process.

When you shutdown a process in your system tray, are you sure that when the icons are removed from the system tray that there isn't a process still running? Process Explorer will show you, and maybe even Task Manager if you know the name of the process, but the Process Explorer display is less ugly to view and quicker to find out what is still running than with Task Manager.

My $0.02 worth,

-- Tom


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Spybot warns me whenever somthing is added to startup on boot.

But the Startup Control Panel Utility of Mike Lin's .. is wonderful and I've used it for years.

Good Luck
Cowboy


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hi...I just downloaded Startup Monitor. I followed the directions and appear to have installed it, but I can't find it in my 'Programs' list, only in the control panel, there's an icon and in my unzipped folder. How do I know it's running? I am supposed to do something with the icon in the control panel??? I'm afraid I'm lost. Please help. Thanks.
P.S. I just noticed that my evaluation version of WinZip has expired...could that be the cause of my problems?? If so, are there any other good 'free' unzippping programs available? Thanks.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

BIGALX58 said:


> Hi...I just downloaded Startup Monitor. I followed the directions and appear to have installed it, but I can't find it in my 'Programs' list, only in the control panel, there's an icon and in my unzipped folder. How do I know it's running? I am supposed to do something with the icon in the control panel??? I'm afraid I'm lost. Please help. Thanks.
> P.S. I just noticed that my evaluation version of WinZip has expired...could that be the cause of my problems?? If so, are there any other good 'free' unzippping programs available? Thanks.


Bigalx58,

Read msg #17 of this thread to see how to proceed. Hint: you have to uncheck at least one of your startup items to test Startup Monitor and see it in action.

Consider downloading "Process Explorer" and Autoruns from the website:
http://www.sysinternals.com

Autoruns displays hidden startup Registry items which may/may not have any entries - but, not all tools probe these items.

Process Explorer will display a process hierarchy tree and can associate handles and dlls with the highlighted process.

Sorry, but WinZip is not free. It sounds like you just got in the unzip prior to the expiry on the trial download. Try 7-zip or Bzip - they might be able to handle unzipping Winzipped zip files, but they have their own zip format and most likely will not be able to be unzipped with Winzip.

-- Tom


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm sorry, but this isn't working out. I unchecked a few programs from my startup list and I got no response from Startup Monitor after I checked them back.. I guess Startup Monitor isn't installed. If that is the case, I shouldn't have to uninstall it...will simply deleting it do it? It's not listed anywhere where I can uninstall it in the usual ways. Maybe I can unzip the program with another 'unzipper' afterward? Sorry to be such a pain...Startup Monitor seems an easy program to install...I don't know why I can't do it!


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

I don't think selecting or unselecting items via Msconfig is going to trigger Startup Monitor. The programs that you see here are already in the registry.

To test Startup monitor you need to install a program that is going to attempt to place itself in your startups. Then, the monitor should kick in.

Or, UNinstall the program you you are UNselecting, and then reinstall it.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I uninstalled and reinstalled 3 programs and still I the startup monitor didn't kick in. How can I uninstall Startup Monitor now (it's not in any place that I know of where you can uninstall it) and try installing again?
I uninstalled WinZip and installed another zip program. Then I deleted all references that I could find to Startup Monitor. Then I downloaded Startup Monitor again and.....voila!!! Startup Monitor is now appearing everywhere a newly installed program should be. Sorry to have bothered you all.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

BIGALX58 said:


> I uninstalled and reinstalled 3 programs and still I the startup monitor didn't kick in. How can I uninstall Startup Monitor now (it's not in any place that I know of where you can uninstall it) and try installing again?
> I uninstalled WinZip and installed another zip program. Then I deleted all references that I could find to Startup Monitor. Then I downloaded Startup Monitor again and.....voila!!! Startup Monitor is now appearing everywhere a newly installed program should be. Sorry to have bothered you all.


Bigalx58,

Just asking, but were the programs that you uninstalled and reinstalled programs that introduce themselves into your startup list? If not, then they would not have an effect on Startup Monitor anyway. WinZip, as far as I know is not such a program. The goal here is to use a program such as AVG Free or some other AV software that can be introduced to run on startup. Uninstall such a program - your choice as to what is in your startup list - and then install it and reboot - the Startup Monitor (if installed at that point) should kick off and do its thang!

-- Tom


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Startup Monitor works now!!! It just takes me usually a little longer to get things working.....afterall, wouldn't life become boring?? lol


----------

